# Scrambled Eggs



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2011)

I <3 scrambled eggs. Them shits are awesome.

Thing is, when I make 'em it's never as good as the stuff I've gotten in restaurants or diners.

Do they do shit differently there? Do they have some special eggs? Am I a shitty "cook?"

Here's how I do 'em up:

*Crack a few eggs in a bowl.*

*Stir them shits until it's all yellow.*

*Put a little olive oil in a pan on medium/medium-low heat*

*Cook the eggs in the pan until relatively firm; not too wet, not too dry.*

They aren't_ bad_, really, they just aren't... greasy spoon diner good.

WTF, fellas? How do you cook them thangs?


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 7, 2011)

This is how I make them and everyone who tries them loves them too.

1) Crack the eggs in a bowl
2) Add a bit of milk (just a small amount) - this is the secret to fluffy eggs.
3) Lightly season with salt, pepper.
4) Cut up a bit of chives and add to the mix. Whisk really well.
5) Preheat pan and add a bit of butter.
6) Add the mixture and constantly stir.
7) Stir till it starts getting firm. Then turn off heat and continue to stir. The residual heat in the pan is enough to slowly continue to cook the eggs to the desired firmness.

Plate, add some toast and bacon and fucking enjoy


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 7, 2011)

Crack eggs into bowl
beat until yolks are mixed
add a splash of water to make mixture foamy
heat pan to medium 
melt butter in pan until butter is foamy
add eggs
DO NOT TOUCH FOR 20 SECONDS
as the eggs cook, use spatula to "push and fill." this means push and scrape the egg towards the center and tilt the pan to allow the runny egg to fill the void
do this until most cooked through, but not dry
salt/pepper to taste

this is based on Alton Brown's method.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> 2) Add a bit of milk (just a small amount) - this is the secret to fluffy eggs.


 
How much? I had heard adding milk is the thing to do, but I'm afraid to overdo it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't use a bowl. I just get everything ready, get the pan nice and hot, and crack the eggs directly in the pan. Add flavors, and stir it around to break up the yolk, and mix it with the white.

I make the best eggs I've ever had.

Salt/pepper
Shredded cheese
Tiny bit of Tony Chacheres

And, if sausage or bacon is being made too, I make that first, then leave the grease/fat in the pan, and cook the eggs in that.

I should picstory this someday


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> How much? I had heard adding milk is the thing to do, but I'm afraid to overdo it.



Usually 1 egg = 1-2 table spoons of milk. Too much milk will otherwise drain out of the eggs when you're cooking them.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> How much? I had heard adding milk is the thing to do, but I'm afraid to overdo it.



Milk or cold water will work. If I were to measure it roughly, I'd probably estimate maybe a teaspoon or two per egg?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome. I know what I'm going to try to make for breakfast tomorrow. Additional question: When it comes to scrambled eggs and cheese, do you guys prefer to add the cheese to the mix before pouring it into the pan, or adding the cheese to the eggs after they've been in the pan for a bit? What cheese do you prefer for the job?



Infinity Complex said:


> And, if sausage or bacon is being made too, I make that first, then leave the grease/fat in the pan, and cook the eggs in that.


 
I actually usually prefer my eggs _aren't _made that way. My mom makes great scrambled eggs, but I'll turn them down if she makes them in the same pan she just made bacon or sausage. The grease does weird things to the texture, IMO.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Awesome. I know what I'm going to try to make for breakfast tomorrow. Additional question: When it comes to scrambled eggs and cheese, do you guys prefer to add the cheese to the mix before pouring it into the pan, or adding the cheese to the eggs after they've been in the pan for a bit? What cheese do you prefer for the job?



Well...I don't use a bowl at all. I crack the eggs directly in the pan. But, I'll make sure the eggs are nice and scrambled, then throw in the cheese. I almost always use a mix of cheddar and pepper jack. Every now and then I'll dice up some jalepenos, and toss those in there too.

I take my eggs seriously 




> I actually usually prefer my eggs _aren't _made that way. My mom makes great scrambled eggs, but I'll turn them down if she makes them in the same pan she just made bacon or sausage. The grease does weird things to the texture, IMO.



Wuss. That's the best way to do it. Whats better than scrambled eggs that have a hint of bacon? 

I started doing that a few years ago, when I only had one pan, and I didn't want to try and clean between items. But, I found out how much grease is just right for the perfect (in my not so humble opinion) flavor.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Awesome. I know what I'm going to try to make for breakfast tomorrow. Additional question: When it comes to scrambled eggs and cheese, do you guys prefer to add the cheese to the mix before pouring it into the pan, or adding the cheese to the eggs after they've been in the pan for a bit? What cheese do you prefer for the job?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually usually prefer my eggs _aren't _made that way. My mom makes great scrambled eggs, but I'll turn them down if she makes them in the same pan she just made bacon or sausage. The grease does weird things to the texture, IMO.



If you add anything to the eggs besides some milk or water, I'd wait until they are almost done. Most stuff will create extra moisture when it cooks which can affect the way the eggs cook.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> If you add anything to the eggs besides some milk or water, I'd wait until they are almost done. Most stuff will create extra moisture when it cooks which can affect the way the eggs cook.



Yet, I've had zero problems


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Wuss. That's the best way to do it. Whats better than scrambled eggs that have a hint of bacon?


 

Believe you me, I love bacon as much as the next guy. I practically lived on the stuff when I was floating around in the Persian Gulf. For whatever reason, though, I just don't like what bacon grease does to scrambled eggs.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 7, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Yet, I've had zero problems



Cheese especially creates moisture as it melts though.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 7, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> Cheese especially creates moisture as it melts though.



I'm not doubting you whatsoever. I still make the best eggs ever, and I add the cheese early.

Maybe it's cause it takes me like 12 seconds to make eggs...I use pretty high heat.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rule from Alton Brown of Good Eats: If it looks done in the pan, it will be overcooked on the plate. You have to be cautious of residual heat. Overcooking scrambled eggs is probably the biggest mistake with this dish. Plate your scrambled eggs when they look ever so slightly "runny" (couldn't think of a better word to describe it). They will continue cooking on the plate and you will be left with perfect scrambled eggs!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Found this for ya


----------



## Asrial (Mar 7, 2011)

When I make it, I crack my eggs and whisk them vigorously with a good amount of pepper, milk AND just alittle more than normal dosage of salt. Then I use just enough butter(/BACON FAT ) to give it a thin layer of fat. I let it heat up as much as possible, and then I add it in! Give it a quick stir with a wooden spoon, just to cook it through.

Just for personal prefs, I remove 2/3 of the done eggs, and the leftover eggs are continuously fried, so I get these small, crisped egg dumplings, which I add in the eggs. 

Final touch with a tablespoon of greek yoghurt, chives, bacon salt fawk and extra pepper, coarsly ground, served on extra dark rye bread, heated up with pieces of parmesan.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 7, 2011)

Cold eggs will kill the heat in the pan, so the first thing I do is put the eggs in a bowl with hot water so that they're no longer cold to the touch. I do that first, whether scrambling or frying the eggs.

Pan on the stove on low heat.

Pull out the salt, pepper, what have you and prep.

Scramble eggs. Add salt and papper if you wish at this point, including cheese.

Turn up the heat on the pan, either to medium or high, and add the oil. Have your plate for the eggs ready to receive them.

Drip a few drops of egg into the pan. If it immediately cooks and fluffs up, pour the eggs in slowly, and then turn the heat down to medium low.

Let the eggs cook for maybe 30 seconds, and then scramble in the pan. Once just before done, plate the eggs. 

I've had ex-girlfriends beg me to teach them how to make eggs when things ended. *That's* how good eggs can be. *laugh*

If you were only going to incorporate one tip out of all this, it would be to have your eggs at room temperature. That will make the most difference.

As far as adding liquids like milk, they don't do that in most restaurants, so if you're looking for restaurant-type eggs, you're already going off recipe....


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2011)

I never use milk.. 

I found that the main thing (for me) is to not stir them too much/too often once they hit the pan. There's a very fine line between scrambled and omelet. 

*edit* also, and this is key, remember that they will still cook a little bit more after they've been removed from the pan, just from their own internal temperature.


----------



## Origin (Mar 7, 2011)

Fry them in hot sauce  it's wonderful.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 7, 2011)

Water gives fluffier eggs than milk, milk tastes better. A bit of Cream instead of milk is bloody delicious.


----------



## Thep (Mar 7, 2011)

Any one ever tried eggs in a basket from V for Vendetta?

Make a whole in a piece of bread, put it in a hot buttery pan, and crack an egg inside of it. I love making them!


----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 7, 2011)

I like putting chili powder and garlic in mine--before cooking; sometimes salsa, too.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 7, 2011)

This is how I do mine:

1) Crack 2-3 eggs into a bowl
2) Add in a splash of milk (really no set amount, just eyeball it)
3) Add in a little Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning (yet again eyeball it)
4) Mix it up well in bowl to get a good blend
5) Cook in a non stick cooking pan on medium heat until you reach desired firmness
6) Add a little shredded cheese on the top
7) Add in a little Tabasco or your other favorite hot sauce on top
8) Enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm more of a poached eggs fan, but I make some killer omlettes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm more of a poached eggs fan, but I make some killer omlettes.



This man knows where it is at. They are also the most nutritious of eggs due to how you cook them.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread is really making me crave eggs. I mean _really_ crave eggs. I'm about to get sick at work so I can go home and try out some of these recipes.


----------



## Richie666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh man, awesome thread. I love making eggs. It's a fine art. Definitely going to pull this page up some breakfast in the near future

Sometimes i make scrambled eggs that come out more like quiche. All it takes is a healthy portion of parmesan cheese and some chopped up ham slices in the right proportion.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 8, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> This thread is really making me crave eggs. I mean _really_ crave eggs. I'm about to get sick at work so I can go home and try out some of these recipes.



One of the best benefits of my current workplace? A full kitchen with utensils. Bring in your ingredients, and you can make your food right there on the stove, in the oven, or what have you.

And, of course, there's an espresso machine and coffee grinder, as well as a full stock of flavored syrups for latte drinks and italian sodas. 

Did I mention the free fruit, so that we don't need a candy machine?

Anyway, I always have a dozen eggs in my department's section of the glass-doored fridge, and my schedule has enough time in the morning to put together toast, eggs and a latte. On the weeks where I plan far enough ahead, I wind up lightly sauteeing diced onion and mushrooms and putting them into a container. That way, I can add a quarter cup to a couple of eggs, put the whole thing into a egg ring while my English muffin toasts, and then put a little butter on it along with some Manchego cheese, before putting the last ingredient, the scrambled eggs with onion and mushroom, onto the best egg muffin money can't buy....

Is it any wonder that I didn't have anything to post in the "I hate my workplace!" thread?

(I did have to buy my own egg rings, of course. Oh, the hardships I endure there! *laugh*)


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Murderous jealousy inducing post



Oh yeah? Well at my work, we have instant coffee powder. That's right, I said INSTANT. Pour some into hot water and BLAM! Top of the line coffee.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> One of the best benefits of my current workplace? A full kitchen with utensils. Bring in your ingredients, and you can make your food right there on the stove, in the oven, or what have you.
> 
> And, of course, there's an espresso machine and coffee grinder, as well as a full stock of flavored syrups for latte drinks and italian sodas.
> 
> Did I mention the free fruit, so that we don't need a candy machine?



Uhm... When did you start working at my office?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 8, 2011)

The key is you need real salted butter (and if your core enough use bacon grease, which i would take over butter any day) IMO

I have made them with everything and i find this to be the best


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 8, 2011)

I usually have the mindset to make scrambled eggs but end up going overboard with a suspiciously delicious omlette.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 8, 2011)

How I cook my eggs: 

(1) Crack 2-3 eggs into a bowl 
(2) Add a pinch of salt (never earlier than right before cooking)
(3) Add finely chopped green onions 
(4) Add a tiny amount of milk (I like my eggs to taste like eggs)
(5) Preheat pan to medium heat 
(6) Add egg mixture to pan and let sit for about 30 seconds
(7) A Good stir and let sit for another 30 seconds 
(8) Turn heat up to medium high, stir, and cook for another 30 seconds
(9) Turn off heat, remove eggs from pan, and enjoy. 

Option: Sometimes I put a little Asian hot sauce in it for taste. I love my eggs with a nice bowl of steamed rice and some bacon on the side. Eggs were meant to be enjoyed any way you can cook them so enjoy.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> One of the best benefits of my current workplace? A full kitchen with utensils. Bring in your ingredients, and you can make your food right there on the stove, in the oven, or what have you.
> 
> And, of course, there's an espresso machine and coffee grinder, as well as a full stock of flavored syrups for latte drinks and italian sodas.
> 
> ...



Need an engineer in training, geotech spec, will relocate?


----------



## Explorer (Mar 8, 2011)

Of all the reponses, I liked The Reverend's defining of my post as "murderous-jealousy-inducing." *laugh*

Among other things today, I got to translate a long document into Spanish, get some OSHA-compliance issues fixed, and to taste a huge amount of small morsels like coconut mango chicken and sweet potato pudding. 

One of my employees complained today about gaining weight. That's how hard we have it. Although we had an employee run over last year during Bike to Work Month, and are looking into alternative exercise encouragement, we do manage to run a yummy workplace. Thank goodness I've started a walking routine with our payroll manager and HR director, where we walk for 5-6 miles in an hour every M-W-F. We have a lot of people who do extreme sports, and now is the time for us to all whip into shape after the long winter.

----

And now, back to... EGGS!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Explorer said:


> And now, back to... EGGS!



Scrambled eggs are great, omlettes even better IMO. But my all time favorite is Eggs Benedict! And man of man do I make some killer eggs benedict. Takes more work and cleanup though with the poaching and making the Hollandaise sauce. But good god it tastes amazing.

Oh, and since some do and some don't - I always use a little milk in my scrambled eggs, it's just not the same without it.


Rev.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 11, 2011)

I love that this thread got such an enthusiastic response. You fellas take your eggs seriously.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, if we need to make them every morning...


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 11, 2011)

cook them in butter not olive oil and add some cream. stir them off the stove and place them back on a medium heat. use a dab of cream too. or dare i say...creme fraiche


----------



## MJS (Mar 11, 2011)

I do it like this... and swear the egg taste stays stronger: 

I just pop the eggs into a buttered pan and cook them like I'm frying them, without breaking the yolks. 

Then, flip them and cook some more. 

While the yolk is still runny, but the whites are cooked, I scramble them real quickly with the spatula and barely cook them beyond that point. This part should be done quickly to mix the yolks in instead of just letting them spread in the pan and cook by themselves. I do kind of a chop-and-flip thing with the spatula which seems to mix it better than just trying to swirl them when they're that cooked.

Since the flavor seems to mostly come from the yolk, it seems like you cook out less of the flavor this way... unless you overcook them at the end, after scrambling. 

I cook them as much as possible before breaking the yolks.

I don't add any milk, water, salt, etc... Nothing but butter in the pan, then I add some pepper near the end, but that's just how I like them.

I did it once by accident years ago while frying some eggs... liked it better and never pre-scrambled them again.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 11, 2011)

this is how i do it. not kidding.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 11, 2011)

MJS said:


> Since the flavor seems to mostly come from the yolk, it seems like you cook out less of the flavor this way... unless you overcook them at the end, after scrambling.
> 
> ...I don't add any milk, water, salt, etc... Nothing but butter in the pan, then I add some pepper near the end, but that's just how I like them.



I can see how not cookiing the yolks would enable the flavor to spread more effciently. If you're cooking them fairly lightly, the yolk coating on the cooked white would be the first things coming in contact with your tongue. 

Question: Do you use unsalted butter? If not, that can be a source of salt flavor in the finished product. That would matter if someone were to use, say, olive oil instead of butter. 

I was amazed in Spain at how many things in which olive oil was used instead of butter. I have all kinds of cookbooks in Spanish which have cookies and cakes which use oil for shortening instead of butter. I would have thought that the olive oil flavor would be too strong, but it didn't come through.


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Question: Do you use unsalted butter? If not, that can be a source of salt flavor in the finished product. That would matter if someone were to use, say, olive oil instead of butter.



I've used both, but I'm not really picky enough to notice much of a difference. I just meant that I don't add salt as a preference with eggs in general, even if they're not cooked that way. But for some reason, I do sometimes put salt on omelets.


----------



## groph (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. Definitely going to try out some of the stuff on those videos. It's nice seeing Gordon Ramsay when he's not being a raging hardass. Cooking shows are always interesting.

I've always just cracked mine into a glass, whisked them up with a fork, and then pour the whole affair into a heated pan greased with butter. I stir in crushed red peppers and fresh ground black pepper and I end up with nuclear scrambled eggs. Love spicy food, so it's great. My mom always does them with onion powder, I like a pinch of it but nothing too overpowering. I highly recommend stirring in crushed red peppers if you have them. They are fairly hot so a little might go a long way, depending on your taste. I mix in a ton because I've built up a tolerance for spice.

I can definitely see how the trick to eggs is gentle treatment and minimal "fucking with" at least in terms of heat. Next time I'm going to try doing them on low heat like the first video demonstrates. Whenever you fry eggs the trick (for me at least) is to not screw around with them. Crack them, let them sit for a minute or two, then flip them and let them sit for 30 seconds, done. Don't break up the yolk or try to form the white into a perfect circle by prodding at it constantly.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 22, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> this is how i do it. not kidding.




This is the ONLY way for scrambled eggs, they are perfect.
And he makes an important point about not adding salt before the eggs are cooked.


----------



## groph (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tried a few of the things in the videos. My scrambled eggs have improved tenfold. 

Now I whisk them in a glass still, then pour in a bit of cream. I pour the eggs into a well buttered pan on medium heat and let them sit for a minute. I bring the eggs from the sides of the pan into the middle as the whole thing starts coagulating and when most of it is in the middle, I flip large portions of the eggs rather than beating them into oblivion like I used to. The result is a much smoother texture. Definitely the best scrambled eggs I've had so far.

Tomorrow I'm going to try them the way Gordon Ramsey does them, only minus the creme fraiche (oh fuck yeah), but yeah I don't have any of that stuff laying around. I might make a sandwich out of them, actually. Next after that, I attempt the omelette.


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn, most of the methods I see here are completely different than the ones I use  

what I usually do is break the egg(s) straight into the pan, which is preheated (but kept on low temperature, don't want to eggs to cook immediately) and also oiled/ buttered. I than wait until the white part is getting slightly cooked, and then start scrambling the whole thing a bit, and then let it rest again. repeat a few more times (let it cook for a bit, then scramble) until the the egg(s) are pretty much cooked, but still slightly moist. 
then consume however I feel like, usually with a bit of bread, maybe with some cheese and ham. I also season if I feel like it (it isn't ALWAYS necessary to season stuff people! taste it first, you'll might find out it tastes just great as it is right now.) 

I'll give your methods a go though, sounds interesting! 

Btw, I'm voting for an Eggs Megathread  They're awesome enough for having their own megathread


----------



## bandinaboy (Mar 31, 2011)

I am more inspired by the men at epic meal time, and never cook my eggs alone.
For the Shann Epic breakfast omlette for two:
Bacon. More Bacon. Actually a whole package of bacon. Seriously.
4-5 hash browns or substitute tater tots.
4-6 eggs scramble it up in a bowl.
and have the layering process be this:
has browns on bottom, then slowly pour the eggs in the pan, then put the cooked bacon on top, and finally top it off with spices and cheese (i use munster)
then either flip it around completely or flip in half. Divide into to two pieces and serve. For added awesome add too much ketchup. XD 
not much on how i cook the eggs i know, but it layers perfectly, and im gonna try the milk thing later, although i dont know if i need the eggs fluffier.
I also only use organic free range grade A large brown eggs. the mother unit is a organic freak.


----------



## amarshism (Apr 8, 2011)

What you wanna do is add your eggs and cream mixture to a cold pan with a knob of unsalted butter and slowly bring up the temperature while whisking. Do not add salt or pepper as your eggs will turn greyish. Continue whisking the whole time. Be mindful of the temperature as the eggs will continue to cook from residual heat. When they begin coming together add your salt and pepper and plate. Chives on top. This is how it's done in the restaurant. I made them for snoop dogs breakfast when he stayed at the hotel I used to work at.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 10, 2011)

I usually break 2 eggs into the pan, and scramble them while they cook.
I'll usually cook up a couple slices of bacon before hand and chop them up finely. When the eggs are nearly done, I toss in bacon bits, roasted red peppers, sometimes onions, a few drops of Fig's One Drop hot sauce, and enough of whatever cheese I've got lying around (I usually opt for Friulano, and if I haven't got any, the trusty old orange cheddar does it) to give it that nice melted consistency. Once that's done, I'll usually serve it up on either an english muffin, a bagel or in a wrap. Delicious


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's my morning egg recipe;

2 whole eggs, 1 egg white
fry/scrambled in olive oil
top with Sriracha (dat red Roosta) and avocado slices

Delicious!


----------



## amarshism (Apr 13, 2011)

Sriracha deserves it's own thread!


----------

